# Outlook 2013 error connecting to exchange 2013



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello TSF !

Not sure if this is the correct thread. Please advise to repost elsewhere if required. 

I have setup a new server with windows server 2012 R2 and MS exchange Server 2013 on a virtual machine (hyper-v) which is run from windows 8.1 professional . I am able to send and receive email to the internet without any issues from OWA on my PC's browser, and from my mobile phone via browser. 

I have installed office 2013 professional on windows 8.1 and connected outlook to my work email via exchange server and that works fine also. 

I try to add my email account by manually entering the credentials and server. 

I've entered my user name and then the server IP-10.0.0.24 because my exchange is on my local LAN. 

Outlook will accept my user name and recognize the server and resolve the FQDN but never asks for my password. Outlook accepts the information so far, and creates a profile. 

I open outlook, my work exchange account loads properly then my personal account is listed as well. 

Then I try to expand my account so I can see my "inbox folder" and outlook throws an error which is.. 

"cannot open your default e-mail folders. you must connect to microsoft exchange with the current profile before you can synchronize your folders with your outlook data file (.ost)."

I have "repaired office" which didn't work. I uninstalled/reinstalled 

I added another outlook profile and deleted the old through outlook itself and windows. 

I uninstalled office, removed my work exchange profile and .ost file then tried adding my personal account first before adding my work and I get the same error 

Any ideas?


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Also, I installed office 2010 professional on the actual server for the first time, applied all updates and tried connecting outlook to to the server. 

I receive the exact error as windows 8.1 on outlook 2013


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You might need a VPN to the company network. Can you currently ping the domain from the unit while on the local network? We'll leave this thread in Outlook for now but if unresolved it can be moved to Networking.


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. 

My company network/email account is not having any issues connecting via outlook. I only stated that in my description to advise another email account is added, and works. To help narrow down troubleshooting. 

Yes, I can ping my local server by name, and IP from the local LAN and outside of the LAN by name and IP.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, connections not at fault. When setting up did you try Cached Exchange Mode?


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, by default cache mode is selected and that's what I have been using. So cached mode dies not resolve the error. 

I tried using the "connect using http" method, I entered my local IP and external address which did dot help. Then I tried using HTTP and used the proxy and entered msstd.10.0.0.24.net/owa and tried msstd.domainname.net/owa ... That did not help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check the LAN IP on this site just to be sure of your entry: My LAN IP Address


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. It's correct -10.0.0.24 is the server LAN. 

My "host" computer is 10.0.0.2 but that IP isn't needed in the outlook setup process.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Was thinking if .ost is corrupted converting to .pst. Probably not the answer. I'm referring the thread to staff for assistance.


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be more than willing to try it. 

I've never tried that before. Before I dive into google searches, is there a recommended approach to converting it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are the 3rd party options or: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/solved-convert-ost-to-pst-files-535562.html


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I'm getting closer to having this resolved. 

I had to format the server, start over. 

I tried connecting outlook to my server via pop3 and I tried IMAP. I can connect outlook to the server, I can send email out. But when I send email to my domain, outlook does not sync. But it reaches the server? I can see the incoming email in OWA... But outlook doesn't pull it down. 

One thing I forgot about what my domain name registrar uses a smart host - just132.justhost.com and I have to authenticate with a username/password. 

I have in my domains control panel my MX record, A record , mail pointing to my IP


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This might not be your total answer, but the way this company uses Smart Host might give you an idea: Outbound Smart Host Scenario


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If I read the original post correctly, you're connecting to your work email using outlook to connect to their exchange server and you're also trying to connect to a local exchange server that presumably is your own email for either home use or testing, is that correct? If it is, have you attempted to create a different "profile" in outlook so that you're only connecting to a single exchange server with the profile? In other words, profile 1 connects to work exchange and profile 2 only connects to your local exchange. 

The scenario you're describing sounds like a permissions issue. I've seen very similar issues when you have a shared mailbox, but the sharing permissions aren't configured correctly to allow all folders to be viewed. I'm assuming you're correctly authenticating to the server using the userid and password for the account you're trying to access? In other words you're not connecting to the server with one userid (say administrator) and then trying to connect to exchange using another userid?


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, the exchange server causing issues is an on premises, or local server that I am using as testing. Once I work out the kinks it will be used as a primary "personal" email account for myself. 

I configured outlook first to connect to my works exchange server then closed outlook

I went to control panel, user accounts, then mail. I then created a second account using a different user (mine) And I did not use "administrator" the account that is mine, In active directory I have added myself to as many administrator groups I could find lol. Domain admins, enterprise admins, exchange admins etc. 

If this is a permission issue, is there an additional group I need to add myself in? Or how would I test/research this? 

If I understand you correctly - my outlook has 2 profiles. 1 is my work exchange, 2nd is my exchange and outlook opens them both but are separate mailboxes. 

Do you need more information?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check here for help setting up profiles. Profiles, in simple terms, allow you to have multiple accounts that are independent of each other. When you start outlook (if setup correctly) you are prompted for the "profile" to be used.

As for permissions, exchange mailboxes have their own permissions so that if you were to share parts of your mailbox (which includes calendar, mail, contacts, etc) you can determine what the other person can see. The only times I've seen what you're describing is when the person shares their mailbox, but doesn't include subfolders. They can see that they are connected to the mailbox, but cannot see any of the folders. It might not be your issue, but it's very much like what happens when permissions aren't setup correctly. 

When you create the mail account and you've entered the server name and mailbox name, does it populate correctly? And once you've restarted outlook, does it show that you're online?


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't fully understand your post, I'm sorry. 

When outlook 2013 starts, it says in the dialog box "loading profile " then it opens outlook. 

Outlook has 2 different mail boxes. They are not linked, shared, and they don't "talk" to each other. 


Although I made some progress In the right direction to fixing this. I had no idea that exchange 2013 doesn't have the POP3 service enabled by default. It's disabled. I stumbled across this article and it smacked me In the face. 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa997475(v=exchg.150).aspx 

I enabled the pop3 service via exchange management shell, added my SSL to handle pop3 connections. 

I removed the "exchange" profile that was causing the issue, added POP3, changed outgoing and incoming mail settings to use SSL/TLS 

Outlook connected to exchange, authenticated my user name and password. 

Now here are the new issues I'm having....😒

Issue #1 - Outlook will not send email I get an instant rejection email saying - "error, can not relay". 


Issue #2 - outlook will pull email from the server just fine (kind of. I'll explain ) if I send an email to my domain, from gmail. It reaches the server, and it reaches my mailbox, but I have to use " syc all folders" in outlook before it pulls the email from the server. Won't happen without doing so. 

But if I login to OWA, I can send/receive emails all day without problems, and without needing to refresh the page. 



This is a headache !!!


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I also started the IMAP services on exchange, and connected outlook to exchange. The exact same issue occurs. Should I post a thread in a different section? 

I feel it may be my server. And not outlook... 

But everything works fine in OWA .. Not sure what do do with this.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'm not really sure what part of the post you're not understanding. What I'm suggesting is pretty simple. Outlook creates a default profile when you first start the program. You have the ability to have more than one profile. Each profile can have its own email accounts. If you go to control panel, click on MAIL>SHOW PROFILES, you'll then see the default profile that's been setup for you. You can create a new one and then in that profile you can setup your exchange account. I usually select the option to prompt for profile to use when starting outlook. Even if it's used as a test, it will ensure that there's no issue with having two exchange accounts from two different domains in the same profile. Hopefully that makes sense.

The no relaying message usually means that the email address that's your sending from is not being recognized as an email address that can send from that server OR you're not authenticating correctly on the SMTP server.

See if you can create a profile and then add your in-house exchange account to that and get it to work.


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you everybody !!!! 


This issue is now resolved. I can connect outlook to my local exchange server, send and receive emails without issue. I fixed my send receive issue by having outlook send/receive on 5 minute intervals and it works fine. 

I couldn't connect to my exchange and was getting the error "can not relay" because I had to authenticate my profile with exchange. I thought i would have to setup exchange that way, but I suppose it's by default. So I did.. Boom. Connected fine. 

Sorry for any comments that seemed "amateur" but I'm very new to windows server 2012 R2 and exchange 2013, so it was rough lol. 

I will be starting a new thread on how I can harden the server, and secure it better now that mail is flowing properly. If you some ideas, look for me in the threads !


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Glad it's resolved and we've all started somewhere. Hardening is a different issue all together. Spam filtering and things like that can be a pain. I'd suggest getting something like Trend Micro Worry Free Business Security to protect exchange. It's cheaper than most and does a great job without bogging things down. Also make sure you keep your exchange server updated.


----------

